# Burger King kicks out mother and barefoot baby



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

A Burger King threatens to call the police on a mother and her 6 month old barefoot baby- link

This makes me want to start a nation wide barefoot baby sit-in.....


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Now that is just ridiculous! WOW!


----------



## Cersha (Jun 22, 2006)

That has got to be one of the craziest things I've ever heard. Dang, sometimes I wear my two year old and don't put shoes on him.


----------



## enigo (Mar 11, 2009)

The 25 people in the group should have asked for their money back. I'm sure the baby's feet were more sanitary than the food they serve at Burger King!


----------



## Thankful'n'Blessed (Feb 17, 2008)

?!?!?!?Seriously!?!?!?!

I have to wonder if it had something to do with politics though. Maybe the manager was offended by the fact that it was a church group or a particular conversation they were carrying on or something like that? Either way, totally uncalled for and unprofessional to kick out a 6 month old. I think I would have fired him for it if I were his boss. Good grief!


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

wow...if the baby isn't standing/crawling on the floor then no need for shoes.

Never heard anything like this before!!!


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

That is just ridiculous.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

This made national news. I think sometimes we have to remember the individual acts independantly of the organization. I think Burger King is embarrassed by the situation. They have appologize. It was a misaplication of a rule "No shoes, no shirt, no service."

I don't normally watch this guy but I thought it was funny.


----------



## Amandamanda (Sep 29, 2007)

:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Sep 1, 2007)

Are they serious? Give me a goddamn break here! She's an INFANT for god's sake!


----------



## dziwozony (Aug 27, 2006)

wow, i don't even OWN baby shoes. i get shoes once they're walking around, but don't feel the need before then


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't have any words. *shocked*


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

The question now is really if that BK store will lose their franchise because of damage to the corporate reputation or if just that individual will lose his job.


----------



## Minarai (Jul 26, 2009)

This on top of them selling Nestlé water...









I'm officially never setting foot in ANY Burger King location again.


----------



## tndixiemom (Jul 16, 2007)

BK has already said that the manager went way over the line and they did not back them in any way. They said that right after it happened.


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dziwozony* 
wow, i don't even OWN baby shoes. i get shoes once they're walking around, but don't feel the need before then

What do you do for the winter? Or is the winter in your part of the world not cold enough?

I can kind of see where the manager is coming from. If you let one person "break the rules" then you basically have to let everyone else do the same.

Suppose i'm a ride operator at an amusement park. The sign says "You must be this tall to ride." If I let someone under that height on, and someone else comes along that is too short, I have to be consistent. (Either way, i'd probably be written up for letting the first person on.)

If the parent had any smarts, she would have hid her baby's feet under a blanket or something. If the employee knowingly broke the location and/or chain rules, the employee has to be fired.

As for threatening to call the police? That's a bit too much. You could ask them to leave or not serve them. If they have a "no shoes, no shirt, no service" sign on the door, then that should be enough to point to.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I used to get sick whenever I ate at Burger King. Haven't set foot in one for ages.


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2004)

That is really ridiculous. Some people have no sense, and I'm glad that BK has renounced the guy even if we don't eat there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bugmenot* 
What do you do for the winter? Or is the winter in your part of the world not cold enough?

I can kind of see where the manager is coming from. If you let one person "break the rules" then you basically have to let everyone else do the same.

. . .

We NEVER put shoes on my son until he was walking well enough to walk around outside at about 10 months. He never even owned any until after he started walking. When it was cold, we just put socks on him - sometimes a pair of wool socks and a pair of cotton socks. Shoes might have blocked wind if it were really windy, but I've heard this concern before, and I just don't get it. Regular shoes don't keep my feet all that warm, and if you are really trying to keep a little one's feet warm, I think socks and bundling them with blankets or in a snowsuit is much more effective as it uses their own body heat.
As BK is not backing this guy, it is clear that the rule was not made for infants in arms. Come on, I wouldn't even consider that bending the rules; baby feet don't even show up on the stinky/gross/ew I can't eat with that near me radar.
Melinda


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

When DD was little we had a pair of baby shoes of the slippers kind - we used them at home, because she liked to pull herself up on the sofa table, and they gave bit more gripthan socks on our cold wooden floor. Outside, in winter, the shoes would have been much too cold, she always wore one pair of cotton socks and a thick pair of home-knitted woolen socks. I never brought the shoes out, even when the weather was warm, as she'd just kick them off if she was carried, in the car or in the push-chair.


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm another that didn't buy shoes for DS until he was walking.

As for "No shirt, no shoes, no service", that rule was instituted around the 1960's / 1970's as a reaction to the hippy lifestyle.


----------



## YummyYarnAddict (Sep 24, 2007)

Unfortunately that doesn't surprise me. Just over 2 years ago, my then 1yo ds, my dd and I were in the mall because it was one of those 100+ degree days walking around. My ds was shoe-less in the stroller because he kept kicking his soft soled shoes off and I put them in the basket. Someone alerted Security and I was approached by Security and informed that if his feet were not immediately covered that we would have to leave the mall. We weren't in a store and we weren't near the food court -- just in the halls of the mall walking around on a hot day. The Security officer did tell me that someone had complained which is why she came over to me.

There is a play area in the mall where children are not allowed to wear shoes or socks but I won't let my kids play there with their feet uncovered since a friend's child got a foot fungus. (Actually, we don't go there at all.)

These are probably the same people who say I should have had a hat on my baby's head on a 100 degree day when he was 5 days old.


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YummyYarnAddict* 
The Security officer did tell me that someone had complained which is why she came over to me.

Wow, what kind of a *UAV* do you have to be to complain about a *1 yr. old* not wearing shoes - _and in a stroller at that_!


----------



## YummyYarnAddict (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grylliade* 
Wow, what kind of a *UAV* do you have to be to complain about a *1 yr. old* not wearing shoes - _and in a stroller at that_!

You just have to feel sorry for people like that. How sad their lives must be. I guess they need something to keep them going. I mean, my lil guy is now 3yo and they have no legal standing when I NIP, do they?









It's particularly odd in light of the fact that I rarely use a stroller since I usually carry him on my back in a wrap, in which case he'd probably just be wearing a onesie and a diaper, but my back was hurting that day, so I used the stroller.


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

That's insane! But I SOOO wish things like that happened to me! LOL..wanna call the cops cause my baby isn't wearing shoes??? SURE! Let's see what the police say about it!


----------



## mamameliaISback (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caiesmommy* 
That's insane! But I SOOO wish things like that happened to me! LOL..wanna call the cops cause my baby isn't wearing shoes??? SURE! Let's see what the police say about it!

hahaha me too..

but i'm a trouble maker like that


----------



## itsmyturn (Aug 17, 2009)

I could not keep shoes on my DS when he was that age. Who the heck cares if they are not running around. People can be so dumb.


----------



## LucieInDisguise (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm thinking that I really, really wish someone would have called the police on me for having my NOT-YET-WALKING infant in a public place without shoes on.

Oh yes, please, call the police. They certainly have nothing better to do, what with the crime rates lowering so rapidly across the country. I'll be glad to also call the newspapers and the rest of the media. Please, pretty please with a cherry on top, call the cops.


----------

